# Post Oak



## bpinmi (Apr 9, 2020)

A few years ago my Dad brought me back some post oak while in Texas for the winter. I kinda forgot about it sitting in my garage. Assuming it doesn't matter if it's been sitting a while? If I want to use it in my WSM, is best to just cut it up into baseball sized chunks?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2020)

Good to go.
Yes, chunk it.


----------



## tropics (Apr 9, 2020)

You can make them smaller for a WSM that is a small space to fill with smoke.IMHO putting the chunks under the coals works best.
Richie


----------



## Millberry (Nov 22, 2020)

tropics said:


> You can make them smaller for a WSM that is a small space to fill with smoke.IMHO putting the chunks under the coals works best.
> Richie


but....if you put the chunks under the coals---(non burning coals I assume) the they won't smoke at the start of the cook-which is very important?


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 30, 2020)

Millberry said:


> but....if you put the chunks under the coals---(non burning coals I assume) the they won't smoke at the start of the cook-which is very important?



I'm not a fan of that method. It does burn cleaner, in theory because the hot coals above the wood are burning hot enough to clean up the smoldering wood smoke, but I think it's because the wood carbonizes into charcoal before it ever burns.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------

